# intramedullary nailing help



## Sara82 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pt had breast cancer and the cancer has spread down to the patients femur. My Dr wants to do intramedullary nailing to the femur for preventative purposes, to pretty much help prevent a fracture etc to the the patients femur. What code would I use for this? Everything Im finding is already is for if the patient already has a fracture. Any help at all is appriciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 27, 2011)

Sara82 said:


> Pt had breast cancer and the cancer has spread down to the patients femur. My Dr wants to do intramedullary nailing to the femur for preventative purposes, to pretty much help prevent a fracture etc to the the patients femur. What code would I use for this? Everything Im finding is already is for if the patient already has a fracture. Any help at all is appriciated. Thanks in advance!



Look at 27495...

"Prophylactic treatment is performed to prevent injury or fracture of diseased bone"


----------



## twosmek (Oct 28, 2011)

use 27495 for shaft and distal femur and use 27187 for femoral neck and proximal femur.


----------

